# my leopard geckos



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 28, 2009)

found a breeder here that sells leopard geckos other than wild type or high yellow  

patternless

















Wild type
















(sleeping  )

Sunglow


----------



## spicey (Sep 28, 2009)

very cute. We used to have one years ago. Now I've promised my 11 year old that he can get one if he keeps his grades up at school this first semester. It's a good incentive for him.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 28, 2009)

Me and my little sister want some of those and I would love to try my hand at breeding them too. Still a lot of research to do though :lol: 

Those little guys look great!


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 29, 2009)

mantidsaresweet said:


> Me and my little sister want some of those and I would love to try my hand at breeding them too. Still a lot of research to do though :lol: Those little guys look great!


Im sure you wont regret  Just dont keep them on sand and dont keep males together


----------



## Lizard (Oct 6, 2009)

friendofgeckos said:


> Im sure you wont regret  Just dont keep them on sand and dont keep males together


I keep my 6 year old couple on sand.

Never had any problems.

and 3 months ago my first infant.

I just got em 8 months.

For the rest I know all breeders in the reptile club I'm in keep em on sand.

Greetings.

Collared lizard.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah I heard that sand is bad for young ones. Once they get over 6 inches though I think it is ok.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome pics, yet another lizard to add to the list.


----------



## wangi (Dec 26, 2009)

Collared lizard said:


> I keep my 6 year old couple on sand. Never had any problems.
> 
> and 3 months ago my first infant.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my first male I kept on sand for 7 years. I switched to kitchen roll when he got impacted and nearly died. Sand really isn't worth the risk, even though it looks nice. Kitchen roll I always think looks quite nice, very clean. My last leo was kept on large river pebbles with kitchen roll in one area where I put her food, so the mealworms didn't wriggle under the pebbles. Looked very nice.

Beautiful, stunning geckos there, look good and healthy too. Gotta love leopard geckos, they are very common but thre's good reason for that and every one looks different! Good luck with them.


----------

